# Everglades Back Country Report 09/29/13



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report and pics!


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

Great report. Really well written.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Talk about back from the dead... that report was written and posted - nine years ago...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What’s with these guys replying to all these old threads lately?


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

lemaymiami said:


> Talk about back from the dead... that report was written and posted - nine years ago...


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

you guys don’t miss anything. My comments were not for you but rather the OP. 
Is it okay if we subhuman newbie’s still read older post. Maybe it’s done to give you guys another opportunity to share your insight and knowledge. I am well aware of pit falls of making comments here. Guys have a good day and by the way I’m not back from the dead…. Yet!!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

No complaints at all about the post.. .but was hoping it was a bit more current...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Willitaylor said:


> you guys don’t miss anything. My comments were not for you but rather the OP.
> Is it okay if we subhuman newbie’s still read older post. Maybe it’s done to give you guys another opportunity to share your insight and knowledge. I am well aware of pit falls of making comments here. Guys have a good day and by the way I’m not back from the dead…. Yet!!!!


Don’t take offense. Most of the guys that reply to these super old threads are just trying to pad their post count to sell something in the classifieds. No big deal.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice work !! Good to get some days off now and then.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s with these guys replying to all these old threads lately?


Slow internet?


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Slow internet?


😂, now that’s some funny [email protected]*t


----------

